# Holiday craft shows.....



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

OK...I've been talked into doing a holiday show in November. I had planned to sit the season out because I don't think anyone is going to buy, but a local HOA is having an all-handmade show. '

I could use some inspiration as far as table design for the holidays season.

Anyone care to post their pics of past holiday shows so I could get some inspiration? 

I haven't a clue where to begin.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 29, 2008)

have you tried searching flickr.com?   I got some really great ideas from some of the pics on there!   Hope it helps!


----------



## puddin1970 (Oct 4, 2008)

*shows*

I think snowmen are big again this year.  People like to buy baskets with a little of everything already made up.  That way its an easier gift to give.  I make baskets and bags ready to go for this purpose.


----------



## breathenatural (Oct 19, 2008)

I find the simpler the better...that way the focus is still on your product.

I have these two rustic trees, evergreen...one sits at each end of the table...I add some splashes of red and silver in there...either balls, or plates that the product is on.


----------

